# Cách làm sạch túi da thật từ nguyên liệu dễ tìm



## avocado (16/11/21)

Cách làm sạch túi da thật từ nguyên liệu dễ tìm

Bạn có nhiều món đồ như túi xách, ví, áo khoác,thắt lưng nam,…được làm từ da một chất liệu đắt tiền? Bạn không biết    bìa da menu tphcmcách bảo quản làm sạch nó để giúp món đồ của mình sử dụng thời gian lâu hơn? Nhưng tất cả sẽ trở nên đơn giản khi bạn biết cách vệ sinh đồ da đúng cách cho chiếc túi xách của mình cũng như với các vật dụng khác trong gia đình





1. Vi da dep – Cách làm sạch túi da bằng cồn
Khi chiếc túi bị bẩn bạn hãy dùng một miếng cotton nhúng vào dung dịch cồn loãng và lau nhẹ lên bề mặt da,   bìa da menu khách sạnđến khi vết bẩn biến mất.

2. Vi da dep – Cách làm sạch túi da thật bằng nước ấm
Để có được một chiếc túi xách da sáng bóng lâu hơn, bạn nên dành thời gian thi thoảng lau bề mặt da bằng nước ấm pha chút xà phòng có nồng độ kiềm nhẹ. Sau đó dùng vải mềm thấm vào dung dịch lau nhẹ lên bề mặt sản phẩm.

3. Vi da dep – Cách đánh bay mùi của túi da bằng backing soda
Một biện pháp cực tốt để chiếc túi thơm tho thì bạn hãy dùng ngay bột backing soda. Cho một ít vào túi để khoảng 24h để cảm nhận hiệu quả.

4. Vi da dep – Cần làm sạch ngay lập tức khi túi da bị bẩn
Sẽ nhiều người cho rằng khi túi da mắc bẩn không nhất thiết phải lau ngay mà khi nào lau cũng được. Nhưng đó là sai lầm, chỉ cần bạn để thời gian vết bẩn khô lại bám chặt vào da hơn thì càng khó lau chùi hơn.

Cách làm sạch túi da bị mốc

Khi món đồ của bạn được làm bằng da bị mốc, nếu phát hiện sớm thì cách tốt nhất hãy lấy một miếng giẻ sạch, mềm, sau đó thấm dầu thông và lau nhẹ trên bề mặt da cho sạch.

Còn nếu như bạn đã để mốc xâm hại vào sâu trong da mà sử dụng phương phát thông thường không được thì bạn cần phải dùng giấy nhám vò nhuyễn để đánh lên các vết mốc cứng đầu. Đánh xong bề mặt da không đều màu bạn phải tô lại cùng màu da. Cuối cùng là đánh lại xi dưỡng da cho bóng.

5. Vi da dep – Tuyệt đối không dùng khăn tẩm hóa chất dùng để làm sạch túi da
Đôi khi chỉ vì tiện có khăn ướt dùng cho trẻ bạn dùng luôn để lau vết bẩn cho chiếc túi của mình. Với nhiều hóa chất tẩy rửa mạnh sẽ dễ dàng khiến cho túi bị phai màu, nhăn nheo và cả làm khô lớp da. Chính vì thế mà bạn nên dùng khăn ấm bình thường chỉ pha một chút xà phòng loãng để làm sạch.

Cách làm sạch túi da màu trắng

Khác với các màu tối khác, việc vệ sinh đồ da màu trắng cần sự cẩn thận hơn, tốt nhất bạn không nên dùng cồn, giấm ăn, hay xà phòng để tẩy rửa mà nên áp dụng cách vệ sinh đồ da đến từ dung dịch chuyên dụng dành cho đồ da để loại bỏ vết bẩn.

6. Vi da dep – Cách làm sạch túi da sần hay da mịn đều lau theo chiều dọc
Cách lau theo chiều nào để giúp da sạch mà không làm hại tới kết cấu da đó là bạn hãy lau theo chiều dọc nhé.

Làm sạch túi da các vết dầu mỡ tuyệt đối không dùng nước: Đến đây nhiều người sẽ thắc mắc tại sao không dùng nước để lau nó đi, nhưng bạn chỉ cần sử dụng cách vệ sinh đồ da bằng chiếc khăn khô mịn lau từ từ sẽ sạch ngay. Nếu dùng nước để lau làm lan vết dầu mỡ ra vùng khác cũng như hỏng bề mặt da.

7. Vi da dep – Test thử một vùng da khuất trước khi làm sạch tất cả bề mặt
Để đảm bảo dung dịch làm sạch, cũng như các tác động lực không làm hư hại hay hỏng màu da thì bạn nên test thử ở một góc nhỏ khuất sau đó mới áp dụng cho toàn bộ bề mặt túi.

Hạn chế để ánh sáng mặt trời tiếp xúc: Ngoài những cách làm sạch da thì bạn cũng lưu ý tới cách bảo quản túi xách của mình. Như tránh  tác động trực tiếp của ánh năng mặt trời quá nhiều sẽ làm da bị hỏng và khô nức, tuổi thọ sử dụng sẽ giảm nhanh chóng.

8. Vi da dep – Không sử dụng bạn phải bỏ gói chống ẩm hoặc nhét bông vào
Bạn muốn giữ được dáng chuẩn cho chiếc túi xách da của mình, khi không dùng nữa hãy nhét bông vào đều góc cạnh nhé.

Hy vọng qua bài chia sẻ cách vệ sinh đồ da cũng như đặc biệt dành cho túi thì bạn đã có được kinh nghiệm cho mình. Chúc bạn luôn có được những món đồ bền đẹp với thời gian.

Bảo quản túi da thường xuyên để Vi da dep luôn trông như mới
Sau khi đã vệ sinh làm sạch đồ da, bằng các cách làm mới đồ da, bạn hãy bảo quản để túi da trông luôn như mới. Một trong những cách tốt nhất đó là sử dụng dầu ô liu. Chỉ việc nhúng một miếng vải sạch vào dầu ô liu, lau lên toàn bộ túi và để khô tự nhiên.

Lớp dầu ô liu này có tác dụng: bảo vệ chống nước, cung cấp độ ẩm để tránh da bị nứt và đồng thời ngăn chặn các bụi băm bên ngoài bám vào. Với bước này, các bạn nên thực hiện mỗi tháng ít nhất là 1 lần.

Một số lưu ý khác khi bảo quản và làm mới vi da dep:
Với mỗi loại túi da khác nhau, ta lại có một lưu ý để bảo quản khác nhau.

Túi da sơn: các túi da sơn có màu sắc khác nhau không được tiếp xúc với nhau.
Túi da lộn: cần vệ sinh túi đa bằng bàn chải có lông cứng hay lông nhựa.
Túi da dầu: khi để ở nơi có nhiệt độ thấp hay nơi ẩm ướt thì dầu trong sản phẩm có thể tiết ra.
Túi da có lông: chải theo chiều của lông.
Túi da vẩy rắn: lau bằng vải mềm theo chiều của vẩy
Trên đây là những kiến thức mà Ngọc Quang sưu tầm trên internet và trải nghiệm trong suốt thời gian vừa qua.

Nếu các bạn cần hỗ trợ thêm thông tin về đồ da có thể liên hệ với  sổ tay bìa da cao cấp chúng tôi để được tư vấn thêm, chúng tôi rất vui nếu nhận được những ý kiến của các bạn sau bài viết này.

Chúc các bạn sẽ chọn được cho mình một phương án bảo quản đồ da hiệu quả nhất.


----------



## duongpham (16/11/21)

Cảm ơn chia sẻ của bạn về cách làm sạch đồ da, mình sẽ thử và áp dụng xem thế nào


----------

